# Ghost Shrimp Molt



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

So I’ve had my 3.5 gallon tank for about 2 or three weeks, and everything was going smoothly besides my Betta scraping off a couple fins on his decorations (I have softer plants and toys for him now) and I decided to get two ghost shrimp. One of them molted, and I don’t know what to do with the empty shell. Should I leave it in the tank or take it out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

Scales not fins***


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

You can leave it in, if you want, but I would take it out. Here is why...

In a bigger tank you would probably have a whole cleanup crew of snails, other shrimp and fish who would nibble at the shell and clear it away. Recycled protein, and so on. You don’t have a big team like that, so unless you tidy it up, it’ll be there a long while.

They often shed soon after they are moved to a different tank, so the other one may do the same soon. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

I will probably take it out in that case, I read somewhere that other things in the tank will eat it and get vitamins and stuff but since I only have three buddies in there I’ll take it out. Thanks for the help!


----------

